# What's it worth?



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

I have a 2006 OCR C2 (the blue one). It has all of the stock part specs. New around $1900.00
The bike is well maintained. Anyway I need to sell it so I can get another bike. My question to you guys/gals is, what do you think I can sell it for that would be fair for me and the buyer?

I'm looking to get the TCR Advanced 3!  

I wish I'd could keep the ocr and buy the tcr. :mad2: 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

